
Dreams in 3D: a WebGL experience for the modern browser - jemeshsu
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/05/dreams-in-3d-webgl-experience-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FDcni+%28Google+Code+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ZoFreX
Am I the only person that really, really doesn't want this? I didn't want it
15 years ago with custom browser plugins, I didn't want it 10 years ago with
Shockwave, and I don't want it now.

I've never said to anyone "You know what I think would make the web awesome?
If it used 100% of my CPU, took ages to load pages, only worked in one browser
that's being forced on users of a particular operating system, and was in 3D!"

I'm not a fan of "X is the new Y", but honestly Google are acting very much
like Microsoft were some years ago. I'm even having more issues debugging
HTML+CSS in Chrome than Internet Explorer these days.

~~~
jarin
I'm all for WebGL, assuming that the performance issues will eventually be
worked out and it will have decent browser support.

Other than the obvious use for games and videos like ro.me, I think tasteful
use on normal webpages (with graceful fallback) opens up a whole new toolkit
for designers, just like webfonts.

An example would be the way the menu buttons rotate _ever so slightly_ in 3D
in response to mouse movement in Anomaly: Warzone Earth. You can see it at
3:10 here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OSXnSMJjdA>

~~~
ZoFreX
For games, sure. For use on other webpages: Depends on how resource intensive
it is, to be honest. If I'm playing a game and browsing the web at the same
time, I don't want the game slowed down further because there's a whole bunch
of OpenGL things going on at the same time.

------
grovulent
So there was another submission of this article on the front page a few
minutes ago. It was submitted earlier and has more upvotes... but now is on
the second page.

Doesn't that submission really deserve to be the canonical one?

~~~
palish
Strangely, the two posts are slightly different. (The screenshots are
different, for example.)

